# Loofah soap!



## AshleyR (Apr 25, 2009)

Here it is.  It didn't turn out perfectly, but I learned a few things for next time, so that's good! 

They are scented with Red Currant & Thyme Tea FO. Very yummy! Next time I will probably use a smaller sized loofah since the loofah took up the whole width of the pipe and didn't allow the soap to get around the sides much. :\ 

Reminder for next time: Make sure the cap is on the bottom of the pipe BEFORE pouring the soap into it. Yuh-huh.


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice!  I did the same thing about not getting the soap around the sides much.  I love the two tone!


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 25, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Nice!  I did the same thing about not getting the soap around the sides much.  I love the two tone!



Thanks!

I think the loofah might turn lighter once the soap dries out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Those are beautiful .I love the way they look , like a flower in the center . 


When you get old like me you will write on your pvc with a felt marker "is the lid on" ?  or make a note on your recipe .

Kitn


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 25, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful .I love the way they look , like a flower in the center .
> 
> 
> When you get old like me you will write on your pvc with a felt marker "is the lid on" ?  or make a note on your recipe .
> ...



LOL! The funny thing is, I heard it fall off when I moved the mold, but I was in such a hurry (you know when you get to that point where you have to move FAST!) and I just assumed I had knocked something else off the counter. I didn't realize until the mold was full that there was no bottom on it (the counter was holding all the soap in!) Hah!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank God you didn't move it off the counter . :shock: 

Kitn


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Apr 25, 2009)

Ashley,
    Those turned out cute..... I really like them..... You did good !!!


----------



## kwahlne (Apr 25, 2009)

I LOVE these Ashley!  How did you cut them?


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 25, 2009)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> I LOVE these Ashley!  How did you cut them?



Just with a regular sharp knife!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Woah! these are super cool 8)  What do you mean by pipe? is it a similar size to a pringles can?


----------



## Jola (Apr 25, 2009)

Those are excellent! I love that it looks like a flower! 


a lot of people use PVC pipes in place of pringles cans for molds


----------



## misty (Apr 25, 2009)

Ashley, I think they look great....haven't tried doing loofahs yet.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 25, 2009)

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> Woah! these are super cool 8)  What do you mean by pipe? is it a similar size to a pringles can?



Thanks!

I used a 3" PVC pipe for the mold.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 25, 2009)

> Next time I will probably use a smaller sized loofah since the loofah took up the whole width of the pipe and didn't allow the soap to get around the sides much. :\


Now, you are the only person that knows you wanted soap around the edges. I was thnking how you must have searched & searched for a louffa the perfect size to  fit inside your tube. I thought you planned it!!!


----------



## Dixie (Apr 25, 2009)

They look great like you planned um just that way. When I saw them I thought " Oh I know I can't make mine look that good" 

I bought one to try next week, but I wanted to do the one whre half the loofa sticks out on one side of the bar.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL thanks ladies... I guess that is true!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you know that luffa is a vegetable?


----------



## topcat (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful soaps Ashley - they do look like flowers!

The instructions I got say to cut the soap off from around the edges if the loofah is too small in the mould, so I think you did exactly right!

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 25, 2009)

That's a very pretty soap, very feminine looking.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm curious to see what will happen when the soap cures and shrinks. Will the loofah shrink with it? Hmmm....


----------



## Lindy (Apr 26, 2009)

Ashley I wouldn't change a thing about them - they look absolutely amazing and has me wanting to get my loffah soaps done!  Totally love that look....if you're really not happy I might be convinced to adopt them for you..... :wink:


----------



## unmouton (Apr 28, 2009)

That is very very cool! May I ask where you bought your loofa? (I'm hoping you say a local store, so I'm not tempted to place yet another online order!) And is it really hard to cut?

It is so pretty. If you hadn't said you wanted more soap around the edges, I would've guessed the entire look was completely planned! I am experiencing some serious soaping jealousy right now.


----------



## LJA (Apr 28, 2009)

Ashley, those look amazing!!  I love 'em!!!


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, that looks great. I think your customers will love it!!!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 28, 2009)

They're BEQUTIFYL!!!!!


----------



## Godiva (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd buy it, or love it as a gift.


----------



## LJA (May 8, 2009)

Ashley,
Do you have to line the PVC pipe with anything?


----------



## AshleyR (May 9, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Ashley,
> Do you have to line the PVC pipe with anything?



Yep I lined the pipes with rolled up silicone baking mats!


----------



## eucalypta (May 9, 2009)

Gorgeous!
You did an excellent jon on the Loofah. 

Still dubbing how to do my loofah soaps ...


----------



## Jody (May 9, 2009)

Those look great Ashley.  I haven't done one of those for a long time. I guess it's time to do one again.  I like having one of them in the shower.

BTW those are perfect Ashley.


----------



## krissy (Feb 9, 2010)

did you wet the loofah before you molded it in the pipe?


----------



## krissy (Feb 9, 2010)

did you wet the loofah before you molded it in the pipe?


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Feb 10, 2010)

Those are soo pretty. I've yet to try this. Although I should. I should have some loofahs of my own in a few months. Just ordered seeds and will be planting when there's no danger of frost left.


----------



## bombus (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Ashley- I realize it has been almost a year since you did your loofah-
I am wondering if it is M&P? 

If so, do you think it would work with CP?
Just thinking about the possibilities-


----------



## craftgirl08 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, that is very nice soap!!  You are very talented. 

craftgirl08


----------



## Healinya (Feb 12, 2010)

I tried making these a long time ago. I used individual molds, and they didn't gel, but it was cp and they turned out fine. Until I used them anyway - I hated them and never made again lol. I have silicone molds and about five feet of luffa tho - I should add it to the 'make soon' list tho and try again to give as gifts. I was a beginner when I made them, so I could have made mistakes. But they scratched me up, and after a few days - well, the bars looked hideous and I was afraid there were germs growing in the luffa crannies. I just couldn't fully dry them after use.


----------



## bombus (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello Healinya-
Yes, I was thinking that when you use a regular loofah, you are scrubbing 
with the length of the fibers- that is, the side of the "sponge". When you
cut them crosswise, you have the ends of each piece of fiber that make
up the vegetable. It seems as though it would be rough. But maybe as the
soap is used, those cut ends become longer (they are left behind as the soap
goes away)and they fold over and are easier on the skin.

I have used ground loofah in bars of soap, and my testers like it- although
it is not as pretty as the slices!


----------

